# velveeta broccoli soup



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

☆.•♥•Velveeta Broccoli & Cheese Soup Recipe!•♥•☆

1/2 cup green pepper, chopped
1/2 cup onion, chopped
2 tablespoons butter or 2 tablespoons margarine
1 (10 ounce) can cream of chicken soup
1 1/2 cups milk
1 lb Velveeta cheese, cubed
1 (10 ounce) package frozen chopped broccoli

Directions:

1
Sauté onion and green pepper in butter.
2
Combine all ingredients on low in crockpot for 3-4 hours. Do not add salt
—


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

It's my night to make dinner ..... I didn't know what I was going to make .... Now I do ! !!!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Would the Velveeta in that recipe happen to be "Canned"?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Would the Velveeta in that recipe happen to be "Canned"?


I tried to find a thread on canning velvetta cheese. Could I have the instructions or a link please.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> I tried to find a thread on canning velvetta cheese. Could I have the instructions or a link please.


That would be Cheez Whiz wouldn't it?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> I tried to find a thread on canning velvetta cheese. Could I have the instructions or a link please.


The last time I tried to find it for someone I couldn't find it either. Will look again and if I still cant, will post my version of it again.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> That would be Cheez Whiz wouldn't it?


If you thin it down a little before filling the jars it comes out pretty much like "Cheese Whiz".


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Davarm said:


> If you thin it down a little before filling the jars it comes out pretty much like "Cheese Whiz".


Thin it down with what?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> Thin it down with what?


I use milk since the velveeta is a milk type product. I melt the cheese in a double boiler and add it there.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I use milk since the velveeta is a milk type product. I melt the cheese in a double boiler and add it there.


And it is ok to can the cheese with the milk in it?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

it works like a champ Freyadog.......I add canned milk and Dave adds regular milk, works good....I even put a bit of cayenne powder in some of mine to make spicy cheese!!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

the soup was a HIT!

I used 1/2 Velvetta 1/2 cheddar. I might consider cutting down the milk a bit. Also did the onions in bacon grease, it added a little extra flavor


----------

